# Expensive Router worth it???



## Dalkamyr (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi. I've come across a small issue with my home wireless network.

I've got a N type d-link router (your standard router... maybe worth 40$)
I've got 30mbps speed (download) vs 10mbps upload...

For some reason, I get 34mbps when doing speed tests with my laptop WIRED and 20mbps (sometimes less) when using wi-fi... What I don't get is why yesterday I was getting 28 mbps wireless and today 20mbps and below when using wifi...

I do understand that wi fi is always a bit slower than wired connection of course but... I'm trying to solve the mystery here lol.

Should I buy a premium router for extensive performance? I live in a rather big house and there are at least 3-5 devices always active on the network most of them wireless... What could have caused the speed drop from one day to the next without any single config change or anything electronic changed in the house during those 2 days.

and If I were to buy a router, what would be the absolute best router for a gaming standpoint and house setting?

I should mention I accidently DROPPED my router whilst it was turned on a few days ago which might have caused it to have issues... But it doesn't explain how yesterday it was doing great vs today (because the drop happened many days ago)


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 14, 2015)

Tons of reasons. First as you mentioned wired will always be faster, and if it's not you have a different problem. Second not sure what type of connection you are on but if it is Cable then you are on a shared network, so time of day can have a big impact on your speeds...especially if you live in a populated area. Others are..range to router, Router congestion in populated areas on same channels, try using a wifi detector app and find the least used channel in your area and set your router to that.


----------



## Black.Raven (Jul 14, 2015)

There are many things that influence wireless. even a new microwave can interfere with the connection. First thing I always do is to check if your router is on an empty channel, or the least busy one. You can download apps from the app store or play store. I use wifi analyzer. One time my modem was using an busy channel on auto mode. so thats something what you can fiddle with. A lot of times this doesnt help that much but it could in your case. depends on what for an area you live in like ZenZimZaliben said.

Also wifi connection not only depends on de accespoint, your laptop or wifi card can be the problem so always check for latest drivers and such. And latest firmware for your accespoint.

For the question, is an expensive router worth it? just dont get one without external antenna's. I bought a D-link for 80 bucks that come all the way to our backyard. someone I know bought one without external antenna's from D-link for 100 bucks and it almost didnt get trough 1 wall. that are my 2 cents


----------



## Devon68 (Jul 14, 2015)

TBH 20 is still not slow @ all. I have a 1 mbit wireless and it mostly works fine.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 14, 2015)

Wireless is unreliable. Even the humidity of the air can affect the signal quality, and hence speed.

I'd suggest a Wireless AC router and wireless card.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320115

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106240


----------



## SaltyFish (Jul 14, 2015)

There are a number of things that can go affect speed. Could be something on your end such as weak reception or traffic congestion. Could be something not on your end such as your ISP's infrastructure or whatever you're connecting to. Try testing your speeds at different times of the day. Evenings tend to be slightly slower since many people come home to porn and cat videos. Conversely, late nights might be a bit better since more people are sleeping instead.

More expensive routers tend to have fancier hardware to better handle traffic loads as well as transmit and receive signals. You rarely need the first and external antennas can solve the second better. External antennas allow you to easily upgrade the antenna and add a signal amplifier. DD-WRT support and the likes is another thing to look for.

Personally, I've had great success with signal amplifiers.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HJ1NQLS/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Dalkamyr (Jul 14, 2015)

Well I don't think my problem has to do with the channels since yesterday and many days before wi fi strength was really good. 

As for house, indeed amplifiers could do the trick although I don't understand exactly how to install them... They use coaxial cable? 

As for a good router to replace mine assuming it's defective since I dropped it... 

What about the Asus nc66 n900 (something like that) or the linksys (The big blue one with a 1.2ghz cpu and fans)?


----------



## SaltyFish (Jul 14, 2015)

The amplifier goes between your WiFi adapter and/or router and your antenna. You plug the amplifier into where the antenna would normally go into the router/WiFi adapter. The antenna goes into the amplifier. You'll obviously need external (removable) antenna on your hardware to do this, which is why such a feature is so important.

So basically...
Router -> Amplifier -> Antenna
WiFi Adapter -> Amplifier -> Antenna


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 14, 2015)

Dalkamyr said:


> As for a good router to replace mine assuming it's defective since I dropped it...
> 
> What about the Asus nc66 n900 (something like that) or the linksys (The big blue one with a 1.2ghz cpu and fans)?



If you are going to buy a new router don't bother with N, just go straight to an AC router.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 15, 2015)

I would stay away from range extenders. Dey are de debil. they halve your b/w and also degrade the original router due to co-channeling.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 15, 2015)

The new AC Wireless Routers are more of a break through than the last 10 years with wireless computing. I literally get 70% of my 100Mb throughput in the farthest reaches of my house. My "N" router could not even reach it. And I paid $140 for the N router (WNDR4300) Even the $90 range Buffalo AC1200 does it. Or the Linksys EA6350 for $100


----------



## a_ump (Jul 15, 2015)

Jetster said:


> The new AC Wireless Routers are more of a break through than the last 10 years with wireless computing. I literally get 70% of my 100Mb throughput in the farthest reaches of my house. My "N" router could not even reach it. And I paid $140 for the N router (WNDR4300) Even the $90 range Buffalo AC1200 does it. Or the Linksys EA6350 for $100


 
That's awesome to hear. I"ve been trying to figure out why requirements to game and everything keeps going up when people have been wireless gaming just fine since G days. Course that range and signal str info is nice to hear..


----------



## Jetster (Jul 15, 2015)

Here is the Trendnet AC1200 for $20 after promo cod. However I haven't test this one yet. I just ordered one 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...71415-latest-_-WirelessRouters-_-33156451-S0M


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 15, 2015)

The level of satisfaction exponentially increases with the router price. I currently own an ASUS router for 250€ and even though I don't use AC due to range itself, it shows why I paid so much for it. Signal is exceptional for G standard, control panel is superb, it's loaded with goodies and and it's powerful as hell. And the factory firmware is actually incredibly good which is a rare thing on routers. Hoping for TomatoRAF to release support for it though, I prefer their QoS which is more flexible.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 15, 2015)

I got a Cisco Meraki Z1 and I don't use the wireless I have other APs for it... the router is amazeballs tho.

The APs I am currently using are an airtight C75 and a Xclaim Xi3 both are 802.11ac. I am also using a Cisco Meraki MR12 for guest connections

I also have a Luxul XWR-1750 and Netgear R7000 802.11ac routers as well as backups/additional APs. 

I also have two aruba RAP109 access points as well as a Luxul XAP-1500.


----------

